# Wheatgrass juice



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

I have benn suffering with IBS for years now. I am forced to give up coffee







and tried tea, neither work for me as they both seem to trigger IBS-D, especially in the morning when I need the caffine the most. I have been reading allot about wheatgrass juice. It seems to have many digestive health benefits, including help with constipation, increased energy and so on. Anyone out there tried wheatgrass and had good results. I really need a morning pick-me-up, especially in the cold winter months!!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

im assuming wheatgrass is something you can buy overseas, although i may be wrong..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Seems to be available in the UK http://www.electronichealing.co.uk/product...tgrassjuice.htmI'm not sure if it lives up to the sales pitch or not. I haven't tried it. K.


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow, I't somewhat commom out here in the Pacific Northwest. Health food stores, juice bars, even some coffee shops have it available by the shot, one or two ounces. It's good stuff







. Haved tried it long term thoughcheck this outhttp://www.mailtribune.com/archive/2006/01...ries/01life.htm


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i will look at the links provided thanks


----------



## 20149 (Jan 1, 2006)

I havent seen it in the northeast will look for it. Can anybody answer whether or not IBS-D gets worse over time or what you start with is what you have to deal with.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It can get better, stay the same, or get worse.There is no set pattern for IBS, and it isn't considered to be something that typically progresses in any particular way.Something like 5-10% of people with IBS each year will just have it go away. Some people do have it get worse although I think most typically if it doesn't go away it tends to just stay at about the same level. I think when it does get worse it may be that something that would trigger IBS in a non-IBSer (like surgery or a GI infection) happened, but that may not be true in all cases.On wheatgrass, most health-food stores carry the powdered version of it. There may be juicebars that do fresh juices that will make it fresh for you.K.


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

I have it before and the taste stays in your stomach all day Yuck even with a chaser. I never noticed any difference in my bowel habits from it though.


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes Marsha, it's defanately an acquired taste. Did it give you more energy, mental clarity etc., etc.?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow, that stuff is available everywhere here. I asked about it once at the chemist and was told to stay far far away as it can cause gastric distress (I'm pretty sure that was the term used). I haven't tried it though but everyone's body is probably different. For me I'm guessing it would result in a major D attack


----------



## 20172 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wheatgrass is readily available in the uk. As for needing a morning 'pick me up' it's either pschological ( i swapped to decaf tea and don't feel tired for not haveing caffine) or you need to look at your general lifestyle. I.e diet exercise and sleep patterns, you should'nt really need to rely on caffine or anything else to 'get you going'.


----------



## 20149 (Jan 1, 2006)

thank you Kathleen for replying, i will hold out hope, like everyone else that it will get better or go away.


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Hey GetoutsideI only tried it a couple of times. A girl I use to work with was a wheat grass advocate so she was always getting it. I don't think I had it enough on a regular bases to get the full benefits from it.


----------



## 14059 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi,I was just reading your post and wanted to encourage you to try wheatgrassing it four tofive days a week for one month and see how you feel overall. You WILL have more energy, increased motivation, focus and stamina and feel way better in general, not to mention decreased digestive problems and faster metabolism. I've been juicing for a few years but had been limited to my access to wheatgrass only whenever I went out for a smoothie--maybe twice a week. Then a friend of mine turned me onto this website http://877myjuicer.com where I got my own wheatgrass sprouter: http://877myjuicer.com/product/HEALTHYSPROUTER and a manual juice machine to press it with: http://877myjuicer.com/product/HEALTHYJUICER and now I am growing my own wheatgrass and taking it at least 5 days a week. I'm on my third tray of wheatgrass and it's been totally EASY to maintain. My digestion has improved immensely since including a regular routine of wheatgrass shots with my diet. I also make a few different juice blends with another great machine, the HealhtyJuicer Electric which I got from this same site, here's the link: http://877myjuicer.com/product/LEXENHEALTHYJUICER -a great machine for juicing citrus, carrot and celery blends, greens, wheatgrass and it also does peanut butter and you can make pastas with it (!) Anyways, if you are looking to increase your health overall, eliminate or reduce digestive problems and feel better and more energetic, give wheatgrass and juicing a fair shot--try it for a month and you'll see what everyone is talking about. But just like with anything else, you have to give it time to work into your body before dismissing it. Once you see that you'll be hooked.


----------



## 19778 (Jan 30, 2006)

Has anyone even heard of Celiac Disease?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Celiac is discussed here fairly often, you can use the search to see some of them.http://mediboard.com/groupee/forums/a/frm/f/450103281 which is on the mediboard forums (sister to here) has a section on it.K.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Shocking, It comes up here frequently but probably not enough...Glad you're spreading the word.You should put this in your signature line~"Celiac Disease takes an average of 11 years for celiac patients to be correctly diagnosed because the disease is often confused with other conditions, such as irritable bowel syndrome."http://www.kansascity.com/mld/kansascity/n...on/13591192.htmI was tested for celiac but it was negative. However, I tested "sensitive' to gluten. Which of course means I'm intolerant of it, but it won't launch an immune response...I always feel better when I don't eat grains.Am so glad you found out what was really going on.Keep up the good work.Talissa


----------

